# She's trouble this one!



## davecheckpoint (Mar 28, 2008)

You can actually see the mischief in her eyes! Had the shower running and was about to jump in only to realise that i would be sharing it with Nalaa, she came out drenged but loves it! I find her in all strange places! 

www.da-bird.co.uk


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

maybe agood idea to shut ya cupboard doors, lol
what a stunner!


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

what a gorgeous girl - u must be proud to have her


----------



## DeanneW 1983 (Apr 8, 2008)

arrr she is lovely ,looks no trouble at all,lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow what a cracker,,gorgeous markings


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

she's gorgeous


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Nalaa is defo-my kinda girl-love em like this


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pics, shes a little stunner and looks a right character


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

hehe shes beautiful... reminds me of a naughty pussycat very close to me!


----------



## colleen (May 6, 2008)

Cats are curious, exploring things and places which leads them into all sorts of trouble.
She's gorgeous by the way.


----------



## davecheckpoint (Mar 28, 2008)

Ok, just one more, found this old pic of Nalaa, look how tiny she looks in her little pink bed!









www.da-bird.co.uk


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

awwww dave she is beautiful!!


----------



## trish1200 (Mar 24, 2008)

LOL  she's gorgeous


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

she is so sweet and pink really suits her LOL


----------



## janet001 (Apr 30, 2008)

She is very pretty, do you show her?


----------



## davecheckpoint (Mar 28, 2008)

No have never thought of showing, to be honest wouldnt have the first clue about showing a cat!

www.da-bird.co.uk


----------

